# Moving to Mexico for business opportunity, any tips?



## Scaro066 (May 12, 2016)

I bought a business in Cancun and I will be moving there from the US in June to start a new journey in my life. What are some tips I should take in mind on how to live in Mexico? I am fluent in Spanish. What benefits do I have being a US citizen , are there any? I will mostly miss online shopping, and cheap electronics. Are there any websites like "slickdeals" for Mexico? Also what is the Mexican equivalent to "Craigslist"? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Scaro066 said:


> I bought a business in Cancun and I will be moving there from the US in June to start a new journey in my life. What are some tips I should take in mind on how to live in Mexico? I am fluent in Spanish. What benefits do I have being a US citizen , are there any? I will mostly miss online shopping, and cheap electronics. Are there any websites like "slickdeals" for Mexico? Also what is the Mexican equivalent to "Craigslist"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No real advantage on being a US citizen here in Mexico. We have online shopping, but no cheap electronics. Never heard of slickdeals, but we have Craigslist.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> No real advantage on being a US citizen here in Mexico. We have online shopping, but no cheap electronics. Never heard of slickdeals, but we have Craigslist.


Craigslist is not as popular in Mexico as it is in the States. Instead we have segundamano, adoos and vivanuncios. I agree with joaquinx that being a US citizen here gives us no special advantages. Why did you suppose that it might?


----------



## Scaro066 (May 12, 2016)

Thank you, I did check craigslist and it is not as popular, only a few posts. When I mentioned advantages for being a US citizen I was referencing to be able to use US services in Mexico such as banks, credit cards, cellphone service. T-Mobile lets you use your cellphone in Mexico and gives you 5GB data for 50$, this is an example, so I was wondering what US services could be used in Mexico for better benefits. 

Slickdeals is a website user operated like a forum, that displays all the best and latest offers for shopping in the US.

Do I need to apply for a new credit card? Or can I stay with my bank in the US, I have Ally bank, capital one and USAA. Can I deposit pesos to a US bank without any fees? I am only 24 so this change will be big for me and I am trying to get the most of it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

YOu can use USAA, and the others, without difficulty. Be sure to keep them. For your business, you will need to have a Mexican bank, and jump through a lot of other governmental hoops for your visa with permission to work, RFC tax enrollment, CURP, an accountant, IMSS for employees, etc, etc. 
No advantage to being an expat business owner; maybe just the opposite in the eyes of your competition.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Scaro066 said:


> I bought a business in Cancun and I will be moving there from the US in June to start a new journey in my life. What are some tips I should take in mind on how to live in Mexico? I am fluent in Spanish. What benefits do I have being a US citizen , are there any? I will mostly miss online shopping, and cheap electronics. Are there any websites like "slickdeals" for Mexico? Also what is the Mexican equivalent to "Craigslist"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Electronics as in computer electronics ? Several large cities have Technology Plazas - kind of like flea markets with stuff on the cheap. I have had a lot of luck purchasing from Amazon US. Last Friday I purchased a Dewalt drill and bits. It is out for delivery today. Freight was free. Customs was $18 USD. A lot cheaper than here. I've used Mercado Libre once and it went went perfectly. Even with ebay offering estafeta shipping option it can't compete with Amazon. To me it looked like Craigslist Mexico is very scaled down. I can't think of any benefit to being a US citizen except for the chance to vote in the US election  and pay US taxes


----------



## Scaro066 (May 12, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Electronics as in computer electronics ? Several large cities have Technology Plazas - kind of like flea markets with stuff on the cheap. I have had a lot of luck purchasing from Amazon US. Last Friday I purchased a Dewalt drill and bits. It is out for delivery today. Freight was free. Customs was $18 USD. A lot cheaper than here. I've used Mercado Libre once and it went went perfectly. Even with ebay offering estafeta shipping option it can't compete with Amazon. To me it looked like Craigslist Mexico is very scaled down. I can't think of any benefit to being a US citizen except for the chance to vote in the US election  and pay US taxes


Electronics as in computers, tvs, video games, kitchen electronics, etc. Amazon US ships to Mexico? Does that mean I don't have to use the Amazon from Mexico? That is good to know. Mercado libre seems to be the craigslist equivalent so far. Thanks!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Scaro066 said:


> Electronics as in computers, tvs, video games, kitchen electronics, etc. Amazon US ships to Mexico? Does that mean I don't have to use the Amazon from Mexico? That is good to know. Mercado libre seems to be the craigslist equivalent so far. Thanks!


Amazon ships a lot of things to Mexico. If you want a new two year old dell laptop no problem (probably) if you want the latest and greatest laptop they won't ship to Mexico. I bought my very nice new laptop I'm typing on now from a guy on ebay. He purchases in bulk from dell and resells. He moves so many laptops that the shipping was maybe $15 USD and I believe there were no duties. But - he didn't use Ebay's global shipping (which is really Pitney Bowes - you want to avoid them). Amazon Mexico does not have much stuff at the moment. Mercado Libre feels like ebay to me - but without bidding (I think). You want to shop with open eyes there.


----------



## Exciter (Apr 27, 2016)

Scaro066 said:


> T-Mobile lets you use your cellphone in Mexico and gives you 5GB data for 50$.


Just a heads up on T-Mobile, the abroad coverage is only if you live in the US.

If you go tot he T-Mobile site, under International Calling, then Learn More, if you scroll down to the bottom fine print you will see "Not for extended international use; you must reside in the U.S. and primary usage must occur on our U.S. network" (sorry, the forum won't let me post a link)

Maybe if you are on someone else's plan where they are the primary name on the account and they live in the US you might be able to get away with it, not sure. They may or may not check the "primary usage must occur on our US network" part for each phone number.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Exciter said:


> Just a heads up on T-Mobile, the abroad coverage is only if you live in the US.
> 
> If you go tot he T-Mobile site, under International Calling, then Learn More, if you scroll down to the bottom fine print you will see "Not for extended international use; you must reside in the U.S. and primary usage must occur on our U.S. network" (sorry, the forum won't let me post a link)
> 
> Maybe if you are on someone else's plan where they are the primary name on the account and they live in the US you might be able to get away with it, not sure. They may or may not check the "primary usage must occur on our US network" part for each phone number.


We have two cell phones in Mexico. One is my old cheapy flip-phone (which works great by the way) and my wife's more capable Samsung. Both are with IUsacell - which is now owned by AT&T US. In fact if you walk into an IUSacell store you will see the AT&T logo. My 'plan is basically pay-as-you-go with rollover of unused time - as long as I pay them 100 pesos a month. My wife pays 199 pesos and I _think_ gets unlimited calls to US and Mexico (probably Canada but not sure). Here is a link that describes their plan - I _think_ we get more Internet bandwidth than this page mentions but not sure. Every bill has been for 199 pesos.

https://www.att.com.mx/att-con-todo.html


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you spoken with a Mexican Consulate ...... because you still need the proper Visa to work or own a business in Mexico


----------

